
DevOps for Beginners Course Introduction: DevOps Library Beginner #1 - kenerwin88
https://www.devopslibrary.com/lessons/devops-introduction
======
jdubs
This is more sys admin style work than devops. There was no mention of any
configuration management or other software tools.

